
A biologist, a mathematician, and a computer scientist walk into a foobar - fitzwatermellow
http://www.broadinstitute.org/blog/biologist-mathematician-and-computer-scientist-walk-foobar
======
krylon
The title sounded like the setup for an awesome joke.

The problem is, now I want to hear that joke! :(

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I'll take a stab at it (fools rush in where professionals fear to tread):

The biologist says "another new species to categorize!"

The mathematician says "I don't see how the foobar follows from the rest of
the proof."

The computer scientist says "that variable is badly named", and renames it.

The biologist mourns another species lost to extinction.

~~~
jbloom22
That's great!!

------
brudgers
The embedded video presentation is high quality and informative...after the
opening remarks from the podium.

[https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA](https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA)

~~~
daveguy
The speaker starts at 5 min 38 sec into the presentation. This should link to
the direct start time:
[https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA?t=5m38s](https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA?t=5m38s)

Edit: And continues from background ML/Bio to core talk at 11 min 50 sec here:
[https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA?t=11m50s](https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA?t=11m50s)

Edit: _Focus is on design of experiments using bayesian analysis_

Edit: Second half is at 32 min 22 sec and is more focused on synthetic biology
/ information processing in biomolecular systems:
[https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA?t=32m22s](https://youtu.be/iHazsSvn3VA?t=32m22s)

 _very cool biomolecular computation info in the last section_

------
ruztik
Hey! Give me my joke!

~~~
jbloom22
I gave you the lead in, now you provide the rest!

